# Help with Choosing a Degree (or Career-Path)



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

So, I'm a little stuck. I'm attempting to figure out which career-path I should take (and what degree I should get). Feel free to ask as many questions as you need. I'll answer in complete detail.

I'm an INTJ, Enneagram 4w5. My biggest interest out of everything is philosophy. I'm very passionate about it. I'm a very analytical and logical person. I enjoy improving and creating systems for everything. I'm also rather creative. I enjoy generating and developing unique ideas, thoughts, theories, and just about anything inside my head. I'm also a writer. I primarily write poetry and lyrics. I'm articulate and able to communicate rather effectively, although I'm much better in written-language than I am verbally. I don't tend to like large groups. Small groups or solitary work is preferable.

Specifics:

- I'm looking for something that takes 4 years of study (ideally, but still suggest choices that require more years if it fits).
- I'm not great at mathematics. My math is currently a middle-math. I think I could potentially do well in it, and if I directed effort towards it, I could likely succeed. I'm lacking the foundation, that's all.
- High pay isn't important. I'm just looking for enough to support myself and my significant other.


Any responses would be duly appreciated.


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

you may want to do bachelor of arts ? career-wise who knows? i cant imagine a 4w5 wanting a conventional career per se? just something that supports them so that they can pursue whatever they are passionate about in their free time.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

mysterie said:


> you may want to do bachelor of arts ? career-wise who knows? i cant imagine a 4w5 wanting a conventional career per se? just something that supports them so that they can pursue whatever they are passionate about in their free time.


A bachelor of arts is what I was thinking of doing, but I wasn't sure of what direction. I was originally considering political science, but yeah, I'm a bit lost.


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

it just seems that if your unsure about it, it makes sense to do something that you like rather than something that you might hate but has better career options. 

in arts you can study literature and philosophy, but if you do political science i don't think improving on systems and creativity in general is going to be a focal point.

most people change the idea of what they want to do as a job lots of times between 20's and 30's and even older


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

mysterie said:


> it just seems that if your unsure about it, it makes sense to do something that you like rather than something that you might hate but has better career options.
> 
> in arts you can study literature and philosophy, but if you do political science i don't think improving on systems and creativity in general is going to be a focal point.
> 
> most people change the idea of what they want to do as a job lots of times between 20's and 30's and even older


That makes sense.
That doesn't give me much of a direction though. I'm still lost on what I might do.

I can't really do anything with a degree strictly in philosophy, unless I get a PhD and teach it. I'm not sure about literature though, but I'll research it.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

^ That's not really true in my experience.

I had the same "Philosophy on its own is a bit naff" thought, so I thought if I take Psychology with it, it'll look more impressive(my school is known for having a very rigorous course that focuses more on Stats/Research and not the airy fairy Psychology).

I really regret that decision and wished I would have done single honours Philosophy. Mainly because I have done so much outside my course that Philosophy just adds to that really. What I mean is, my accomplishments out uni are backed up by my course and not the other way around. So whenever people read my CV it's "she can do this, and she'll have the language/writing skills as well."

That's literally it. I don't really need the Psychology to prove I can do maths, because I'm not actually going into such a career. So it looks really random on my CV.

My advice is, if you want to study Philosophy do so! But make sure you know how to sell it. I don't really need to sell my Philosophy, because it's just an interesting talk point. People already know I love writing and logic as soon as they see it listed. That's about it.

I wouldn't worry about your career choices either. Just keep trying new things until something sticks. It's what I did, and I'm so glad I took the advice of the person that gave it to me.

I've done work in a range of fields, so I can pretty much walk into any Creative/Services-orientated field with the right contacts.

Oh, and I can't stress this enough: *network*. The more people you know, the better.


----------

